# Buying GPU for 8.8K.



## Fog (Jun 12, 2012)

Can someone recommend me a good GPU for my PC?

My PSU = uMax nPower UNP450watt SMPS if I should upgrade this can someone tell me to what? and preferably little less expensive if possible.

Ty.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

You need to change your PSU before you can add any GPU in your system.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

@ OP - mention your total budget ( max possible fr GPU+PSU ) and what cpu and mobo do you have ??


----------



## Fog (Jun 13, 2012)

Intel Pentium E5700  @ 3.00GHz - CPU

ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LX (LGA775) - Mobo

About 7.3 to 7.5k MAX. Hopefully lesser


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 13, 2012)

Amd hd 6670 and corsair cx430. This combo Will best at that budget


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 13, 2012)

Get the MSI R6770 for about 6.5k. Its agood performer but I think ur psu wont be able to handle that because its not from a reputed brand.


----------



## gauravranu (Jun 13, 2012)

How about this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/158101-sapphire-hd6670-graphic-card.html

You can get a GPU + a good PSU well within your budget.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2012)

HD 5670 + Corsair Cx430v2.
HD 6670 is almost the same card although this one is available at a lesser price


----------



## vkl (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally posted by *thetechfreak*
> HD 5670 + Corsair Cx430v2.
> HD 6670 is almost the same card although this one is available at a lesser price


THIS^^


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 13, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> HD 5670 + Corsair Cx430v2.
> HD 6670 is almost the same card although this one is available at a lesser price



+1 ..


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

a new HD6670 ( GDDr5 ) will cost around ~5.3/5.5k and Op has max budget of 7.5k but a CX430v2 costs ~2.5k now - so Op can opt for Crsair VS450 @ 2.1k which won't cross his budget limit.


----------



## Fog (Jun 19, 2012)

*Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

Hi guys, I'm buying a new GPU but my PSU is not adequate for any mid-tier GPU So I have to upgrade my PSU all within my budget of 8.8k.
Could anyone please help me in choosing? 

Thanks.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

list other components of your PC

if you need a pciex16 card then this is good fit in your budget

Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
Price: Rs. 2536
(Prices are inclusive of all taxes)
FREE Home Delivery

MSI R6770-MD1GD5
Price: 6,300.00	

Total price: Rs 8,836

(edited, as per "the_conqueror's" suggestion)


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

truegenius said:


> list other components of your PC
> 
> if you need a pciex16 card then this is good fit in your budget
> 
> ...



Don't suggest DDR3 graphic cards. 
@Fog, please mention the resolution at which you'll game.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*



the_conqueror said:


> Don't suggest DDR3 graphic cards.
> @Fog, please mention the resolution at which you'll game.



 it fits better than gtx680 in op's budget
other option is stretch budget to ddr5 or drop down to 6670 ddr5


----------



## Fog (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

I'll game at 1280x980

I have two PCI-E Slots I have a PG541T ASUS Motherboard.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 19, 2012)

Fog said:


> I'll game at 1280x980
> 
> I have two PCI-E Slots I have a PG541T ASUS Motherboard.



In that case HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 @ 5.6k and Corsair CX430V2 @ 2.3k will be more than enough.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*



> I'll game at 1280x980
> 
> I have two PCI-E Slots I have a PG541T ASUS Motherboard.



and which cpu?

6770 for 6.3K isn't it a good option
it is with 800 shader cores clocked at 800MHz paired with ddr5 v-ram clocked at 4400MHz (70.4GB/s), and fits perfectly in your budget


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

get the 6770 and the corsair cx430v2. It falls under your budget and will last you for some time at your resolution.


----------



## koolent (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

HD 6770 is a pretty nice card. Will last you for much time. Have fun


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*



Jripper said:


> get the 6770 and the corsair cx430v2. It falls under your budget and will last you for some time at your resolution.



+1 ..

BTW @fog, which cpu do u have ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Need a GPU & PSU combo for below 8.8*

^^ this 



> Intel Pentium E5700 @ 3.00GHz - CPU
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LX (LGA775) - Mobo



@ *Fog* - */Mod Edit/*

_*don't create multiple thread for the same query from next time - merging two threads*_


----------



## koolent (Jun 22, 2012)

There can be nothing better the a CX430 v2 and a HD 6770 for him.

CX will give you really nice service.


----------

